# Ram Kühler für die Grafikkarte oder nicht?



## Vlnthomas (11. Mai 2008)

*Ram Kühler für die Grafikkarte oder nicht?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe nun den Lüfter meiner 8800GT OC von BFG gegen einen Accellero S1+ Yate Loon 120mm Lüfter getauscht... Als Wärmeleiter für den Chip dient ein Liquidmetal Pad von Coolabotary.

Nach einem kurzen Burn-In habe ich ein paar Temperaturchecks gemacht. Nach Zirka 30 Minuten Assassins Creed bin ich so schnell ich konnte in den Riva Tuner und der zeigte mir eine Core Temperatur von 52 Grad Celcius an. Ursprünglich hatte ich nach 10-15 Minuten schon 88 Grad, obwohl das Gehäuse eigentlich gut belüftet ist. 

Nun will ich mal ein bisschen übertakten...

Vorstellungen waren so 720 beim Chip, 1750 bei den Shadern und so 1000-1020 beim Ram. 

Ich habe gelesen, dass die BFG Quimonda Chips drauffhaben, die noch teilweise mit 1080MHZ beim Speicher funktionieren.

Natürlich will ich mich langsam an die angepeilten Taktraten heranarbeiten.

Das heißt ich werde den Chiptakt von 646 zunächst auf 675 einstellen und dann in 10er Schritten vorgehen. Die Shader stelle ich auf 1700 und dann arbeite ich mich auch in 10er Schritten langsam hoch, genau das selbe gilt für den Ram... zu Beginn zirka 980 und dann wieder 10er Schritten...

Nun dazu meine erste Frage, obwohl es eigentlich in den OC Bereich gehört (später noch der Grund für den Post

Ich will dann nach jedem Schritt immer den FurRender Stabilitätstest laufen lassen.... wie lange muss ich das testen um sagen zu können, dass alles funktioniert? 10 Minuten, 30 Minuten oder gar mehrere Stunden?


Jetzt zum eigentlichen Grund für das Thema...


Leider halten die Ram Kühler vom Accellero trotz Reinigung mit Nagelackentferner der Chips miserabel, soll heißen, 1 ist ab... den bekomm ich auch so nicht mehr drauff... einer ist recht locker und die anderen halten einigermaßen.

Nun würde ich mir diese, wenn es etwas bringt gerne gegen Zalman Chipkühler austauschen (die kleinen Blauen)....

Würde das zwecks OC etwas bringen?

Kann mir vorstellen das der Kleber der Teile vll mehr isoliert?

MfG

Vln Thomas


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ram Kühler für die Grafikkarte oder nicht?*

bei stabilitätstests verwende ich i.d.r. 10min durchläufe - das reicht nach meiner erfahrung, um zu merken, dass man in den grenzbereich kommt, bevor man die grenze überschreitet.
dann kann man sich von oben an die letzte 100% stabile einstellung herantasten.


abfallende ramkühler sind ein gängiges problem bei allen herstellern.
ich würds einfach mal mit wärmeleitkleber versuchen.


----------



## doceddy (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ram Kühler für die Grafikkarte oder nicht?*

Ich hab bei meiner alten Graka die Ram-Kühler einfach mit Sekundenkleber dran geklebt   
Habe aber nur sehr kleine Tropfen an mehreren Stellen verteilt, damit der Kleber nicht isoliert. Es hielt sehr fest und die Temps waren besser als mit dem Standartkühler.


----------



## Vlnthomas (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ram Kühler für die Grafikkarte oder nicht?*

Wärmeleitkleber will ich auf keinen Fall nehmen...

Wenn die Graka kaputt geht muss ich wieder zum alten Kühler wechseln können...


Wenn die dann so bombenfest sitzen... ne danke.. oder gibts da welche die nicht dauerhaft sind?

Sind Ramkühler den notwendig fürs OC?


Hab gelesen, dass die zum Teil mehr isolieren...


----------



## korkenat3 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ram Kühler für die Grafikkarte oder nicht?*



			
				Vlnthomas am 12.05.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wärmeleitkleber will ich auf keinen Fall nehmen...
> 
> Wenn die Graka kaputt geht muss ich wieder zum alten Kühler wechseln können...
> 
> ...



Naja wenn du keine aktive Kühlung hast dann würde ich auf jeden Fall Ram-Kühler nehmen...Ich denke nicht einmal das die Karte ohne Ram-Kühlung überhaupt richtig stabil arbeitet, weil wozu kühlen die Hersteller denn dem Ram mit?  ...Wenn sie isolieren würde dann würden die Kühlerhersteller wohl keine dabei legen denk ich mal oder?  ....Also ich denke auch das der Wärmeleitkleber nicht 100% fest klebt. Die bekommt man mit Sicherheit irgendwie wieder ab...

ps: Zum Wechsel des alten Kühlers: Wenn er einmal ab ist, hast du so bald du die Wärmeleitpaste von der GPU entfernt hast, keine Garantie mehr, da die Hersteller eigene Wärmeleitpaste haben  

MfG Nils


----------

